# Freeze when booting up



## lockcole (Feb 4, 2009)

I am on FreeBSD 7.1-p2 and I found that my machine has somewhat random freeze when in boot manager or boot menu.
I have noticed that if I press ENTER in boot menu count down. There will be higher chance to freeze.

I have searched around for information and the following thread discussed the situation that is very close to mine.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=382

In manolis@'s post:


> I've noticed that it tends to freeze more if you press enter during the 10 second countdown in the loader. I shortened the delay to 3 seconds but I do not press enter there anymore



The only different is that my machine is not Acer Aspire One but an Intel motherboard with ATOM CPU.

Is there any suggestion about this problem?
Or any possible reason for the problem is also appreciated.

Thanks very much.


----------



## purak (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the same problem and can not fix this...


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 14, 2009)

ive been searching google and theres a LOT of people having this problem with no apparent fix.


----------



## lockcole (Apr 15, 2009)

I have tried to read the problems in http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr-summary.cgi but I can't find one that describe this situation...


----------

